
Introduction to Information Retrieval - r11t
http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/html/htmledition/irbook.html
======
endtime
See <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs276/cs276-2009-syllabus.html> for
accompanying course, including problem sets and solutions.

Edit: The solutions require a login. If anyone actually plans on working
through these and checking answers, let me know.

------
elblanco
This is a great survey book of the material. There aren't too many like it.
Once you whet your appetite with this book, you can head off for serious study
in one of the key topic areas. If you are lucky your uni will offer a course
based on this book.

My only complaints are that I wish it focused a bit less on outdated or old
examples. The field has moved incredibly fast, and reading case studies from
the mid-90s turned me off.

------
Dav3xor
"I understand this concern on behalf of the taxpayers. People want value for
money. That's why we always insist on the principal of Information Retrieval
charges. It's absolutely right and fair that those found guilty should pay for
their periods of detention and the Information Retrieval procedures used in
their interrogations."

------
joe_the_user
Hmm,

So is this an outline of the principles behind something like Xapien and
Lucene full indexing libraries?

~~~
endtime
I'm not an expert on Xapian or Lucene, but I think the scope of the book is
quite a bit wider.

